# Facebook Marketing - Mobile vs Desktop



## TeeBird100 (Apr 13, 2015)

Question for those who might know better;

When doing your Facebook marketing it seems most of my sales are coming from the desktop, and the browsing public clicks from their phones. 

Would you keep going with the mobile advertising, and then use these interactions for a desktop retargeting campaign? Or would you just focus on the desktop and not worry about the mobile customers?

I am testing both ways right now but was hoping someone could cut down my learning curve. 

FYI - I am using a Shopify theme that is configured to display well on both mobile and the desktop, so I am not worried about how the consumer views the site, just how they convert long term into sales. Target is 30+ females.


----------



## Michael Gray (Sep 10, 2015)

Shopify offers responsive site that's why your website can be viewed easily on both mobile and desktop but when you will make your own website so do remember to ask the developer that you want site responsive. It's a game of Coding !


----------



## custeez (May 23, 2009)

That's interesting. 99+% of my traffic is mobile.

I'd split out the ad sets by device. And check the ROI. If you're making a return on mobile, you can run lower budgets to it. Then increase budgets to Desktop since it is, presumably, more profitable.


----------



## porkchopharry (Mar 4, 2012)

I find more desktop users are serious buyers. And mobile users are tire kickers. Makes sense. 

Notice I didn't say traffic? I only really care about the end result. I get more traffic from mobile, and less sales. Less traffic from desktop users, and more sales. 

Having said that, I target them equally. Cause...you never know I suppose.


----------



## TeeBird100 (Apr 13, 2015)

porkchopharry said:


> I find more desktop users are serious buyers. And mobile users are tire kickers. Makes sense.
> 
> Notice I didn't say traffic? I only really care about the end result. I get more traffic from mobile, and less sales. Less traffic from desktop users, and more sales.
> 
> Having said that, I target them equally. Cause...you never know I suppose.


I have run the tests the past couple weeks in both the t-shirt and the jewelry segments. 

My target audience was women over 30 in both cases and the results were not surprising and echo PorkChopHarry's assessment.

- The interaction was higher on the mobile traffic. Many more likes and share of the products. However, there were few sales. For t-shirts, $500 spend and $225 in sales. Cost per click was down to below $.10.

- The Desktop traffic had fewer interactions and the click through rate was lower than mobile, but the sales completion percentage was double of the mobile traffic. For t-shirts, $340 spend and $900 in sales. CPC was below $.20. (Profitability needs to be $1,140 in sales after all costs, so I am close.)

- Desktop looks like it will end up profitable, mobile was not. This is after 3 rounds of split testing and optimization. 

----------------

I think my testing also revealed a generational divide. If my target market was the under 30 demographic, I think mobile will be where the majority of the traffic will come from, and the sales as well. But if you are targeting over 30 women and wanting to drive sales focus on the desktop. If you are looking for exposure and building your brand story, make sure you have a mobile component.

----------------
One last thing, Facebook was wonky (technical term) this week for me with some campaigns never firing. I think it was a combination of my testing a free concept and some internal problems on Facebook's side. So unfortunately I could not determine whether or not all my data is completely reliable. Frustrated me beyond belief, but that all part of it...


----------



## porkchopharry (Mar 4, 2012)

Wonky: I've noticed on FB that - I have a lot of customers in Aus for example - if I create an ad that targets the U.S. AND Aus (for example again), it only serves up the ad to the people in Aus. Or...it serves it up to nobody. I've noticed this on a number of instances. Weird. But maybe I am doing something wrong. Dunno what though. I mean I've even tried it with the same ad, just duplicated it, but added a country or two. And same thing every time. Not a time difference thing either. I've given it days and run it all the time to see if it updates and - nada.

Anyway, I think a lot of mobile users are distracted. I find this myself actually when I am on mobile. And a lot of them are younger - although I'm not really. But they're just kinda flying through everything. 

And seems like a lot of younger people don't buy as much. I think I learned that back when I tried tumblr. I didn't like tumblr much. Same thing though, lots of likes, and honestly don't think I ever sold anything through tumblr. Of course, they werent' paid ads, but you get the gist.

Target markets...I think people make a huge deal about target markets when a "brand" is just starting, and catering to them specifically. It's something I don't agree with at all. Target market should be the World IMHO. And then...you sort of organically start finding out what your target market it. Or rather, your target finds you. 

I think designing from the heart, and it doesn't HAVE to be ONE niche...attracts the hearts of others. And from there, you can target them through ads. I do not believe your "target" should dictate how you design though. It's just too limiting and boring. 

One other thing I have noticed: I finally decided to promo my FB page to see what kind of likes/page members I would cultivate. I was STRONGLY against this in the past, but decided to give it a go. While it has boosted my page likes, it is a majority of people who are younger. And they just don't seem to care. Oddly, I do a number of "Animal Rights" type shirts, and I get a lot of hunters joining my page. Nothing against them. But it illustrates to me that people just click. I suppose that could generate sales though.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

A quick thought on this ... people often search/surf for some quick info, sort of, spur-of-the-moment with their phones, and may stumble upon your site that way. Having found it, they may at a later time get on a PC to do some serious shopping since on it they can see things larger/better ...

Don't know, just a thought.


----------



## porkchopharry (Mar 4, 2012)

I generally find that most people will either buy then and there, or they won't. MOST people. 

Meaning...if they're not gonna buy then...they there's a good chance they never will. I suppose a small % might though. But my experience tells me they are the exceptions. 

If I had a sale for every person who told me that they "were ordering a bunch of stuff on payday". I could probably retire. 

One of the reasons I try to tell people to stick to their pricing (assuming it is logical). Same thing there too. Somebody is gonna buy, or not buy. Doesn't matter if you drop the price to $1, they just won't buy. Of course...a few exceptions there. But definitely not the rule. 

I try to cast a wide net with marketing. Obviously I'm not gonna, or try not to, market a vegan tee to a deer hunter. But I do try a wider net as it doesn't hurt much. Unless you are just blowing through $$$ on ads to people who don't care. 

All pretty interesting stuff.


----------



## dandino (Oct 11, 2015)

If your site makes it easy to buy on mobile then target mobile. If your site looks like crap on mobile avoid it.


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

TeeBird100 said:


> I think my testing also revealed a generational divide. If my target market was the under 30 demographic, I think mobile will be where the majority of the traffic will come from, and the sales as well. But if you are targeting over 30 women and wanting to drive sales focus on the desktop. If you are looking for exposure and building your brand story, make sure you have a mobile component.
> 
> ----------------
> One last thing, Facebook was wonky (technical term) this week for me with some campaigns never firing. I think it was a combination of my testing a free concept and some internal problems on Facebook's side. So unfortunately I could not determine whether or not all my data is completely reliable. Frustrated me beyond belief, but that all part of it...


yeah, I agree with your conclusion. I think the facebook will be helpful to let others know you and update the new arrivals to pre-existing customers, but for the transforming into real transaction, the website is more effective.

As a newbie to run the company facebook, I really want to learn some value experience. The facebook haven't brought too much transformation to me, there are too much to learn.


----------



## mlcolbert (Sep 23, 2015)

this also fits with a number of commentaries on the effectiveness of fb and other social media platforms as a marketing tool. As usual, the hype doesn't fit the 'reality'. Something we all must be aware of in our marketing. Check out abebooks for some recent works on the social media.


michael


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

I recommend targeting both mobile and desktop.


----------

